# routes around north east Westminster?



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I recently got a new job and am trying to figure out some decent route to take during lunch. I'm basically at 120th and Huron and would like to be able to get some 15-20mile rides in.

Right now, I'm really missing being in Boulder, but I hope that there are some good options around here that I just haven't found yet.

Thanks!


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The winter before last (not last winter, which was too snowy), I took many routes from that location at lunch (you might work at the same place I do). Most of the good routes head north. You can head north on Huron itself, but that road is too busy for my taste. Better is to go north on Zuni or Lowell. You can go as far north as you want. I used to often go all the way to highway 52; if you go north on Lowell and come back south on Zuni, crossing between the two on highway 52, it's about 30 miles. If you turn back at highway 7, it's about 18.

North of highway 7, you're on Weld Country Roads (WCR); Huron, Sheraton and Lowell all end at highway 7. WCR3 (which doesn't go all the way through) is in line with Lowell, WCR5 is in line with Sheraton (which is east of Lowell up north), and WCR7 is in line with Huron. You can cut between Huron and Zuni at 122th on the south end, and 156th on the north end (just south of the NW parkway), thus limiting your time on Huron to less than a mile. If you start north on Lowell, turn east (right) at the intersection of Lowell and Sheraton (yes, these parallel roads do cross) to continue north on Sheraton.

You can also head east. 120th isn't the best, so it's better to go east on 128th. You can go all the way to Riverdale, and then take Riverdale north to highway 7 (a really pleasant winding country road). If you go north on WCR7, you can alternatively head east on WCR6 (two miles north of highway 7) as far as you want to go. I would sometimes then come south on WCR19, but this makes the distance about 40 miles or more.

Another reason to primarily go north/south is that most of those winter winds are coming from the west, and you probably don't want to fight them. Save the east/west routes for the calmer days.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Zuni won't get you too far. It cuts off before you get to 470, but it's better to go up that until you hit 156th and then jog over to Huron to get up to Hwy 7. You can do a jig and end up on county road 7 to go farther north to hwy 52 if you want. 

Actually for about a 20 mile ride I would do something like this http://toporoute.com/cgi-bin/getSavedRoute.cgi?routeKey=PKIOUBESSVKLYPN The route isn't complete, but just head back the way you came. I prefer heading West on hwy 7 just because there is moreof a shoulder. The total route is about 18 miles or so.

I live in Broomstick and ride these roads quite a bit. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll be checking those out this week.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

If you hit any snags, let me know and I'll see what else I can come up with.

Also if you want to head farther north on Zuni before heading over to Lowell, you can cut across through a new subdivision. It's Prarie Falcon something. You wind through a bunch of new $1M houses that they are putting up. It should come out on about 152nd and Lowell or thereabouts. We were wandering around out there a few weeks ago and saw the road out we thought woudld lead us out to Lowell but didn't take it.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

B - did you get a chance to do a ride?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Work's been a bit too crazy, but did get a weekend ride around there to start getting a feeling for the roads.
Ended up taking Main to midway and following that to lowell. Turned on 144th and went over to Zuni and took that to 152 ( I really liked that area) and then Huron. From there I took baseline and headed towards Boulder and checked out a few side streets off of 95th and 75th that I hadn't hit yet.

From what I've seen so far, I think I'll stay off of Huron until I'm well north of roads leading to the school near there; too much traffic and no shoulder/bike lane. Looks like I'll be getting to know Zuni, Lowel, and northern Huron a lot better. I'm glad this is in the fall, so I can mess around a bit more and explore rather than attempt to ride structured rides. Only bummer is once I get the area figured out, we'll probably be moving office location.

Thanks for the help and suggestions - I'm sure I'll have more questions as I get more ride time in the area.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd agree with Huron South of 144th. It's quite busy. North of 152nd and it's not too bad, but I wish there was a better shoulder. Once you hit Highway 7 and turn left towards Boulder/Louisville, your first right is County Road 7. It's nice and will actually take you all the way up to HWY52. It has a couple short climbs and then is a downhill to Longmont. It's not too busy on the weekends and I couldn't imagine it being very busy during the week.

Also if you are heading west on Hwy 7 and head north on Sheridan it will dead end and you will turn left, follow that to the "T" in the road and then right on County Road 5. It will also take you to Hwy 52. It might not be as nice during the week since there is a landfill off of that road and it might have a bunch of stinky trash trucks. It's okay in the evenings and weekends but I'm not sure about it during the week.

Zuni is nice. If you head left somewhere between 144th and 152nd into the new housing subdivision. There are a few new huge homes going up. Nice wide roads and it's only the locals back there. I think one of the houses has an 8 car garage. That would be sweet.

Enjoy.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

WCR5 north of CO7 is indeed crowded with trash trucks for the first couple of miles. I have found the trash trunks mostly accommodating, giving me plenty of room. It can be an issue on windy days, however, when a trash truck briefly interrupts a strong cross wind. Once you get past those couple of miles, it's fine.

WCR7 north of CO7 is very pleasant and very light traffic. It's a straight shot all the way up to highway 52, and even farther if you want (up to Highway 119). However, if it's been snowing, watch out for WCR7 because snow drifts collect on the road and it can take quite a few days before it's clear again.

WCR3 north of CO7 doesn't go directly through, but you can, by taking a jog right, or by taking a MUT, cut through to WCR1 or WCR5.

WCR1 (County Line Road) generally has more traffic than you want south of highway 52 (through Erie). WCR1 north of highway 52 can be pleasant, all the way up to Berthoud.

By the time WCR3 indirectly gets up to highway 52, it's dirt. I've never taken that.

CO7 and Highway 52 both have generous shoulders, but I don't like to use them for very long because they are major highways, and the high-speed traffic destroys the pleasant countryside atmosphere.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

John,

Are you the John that did some of the Monday night group rides out of Eschelon Spokes and Slopes this summer?


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, no.


----------

